# Achat contenu vidéo HD/SD pour Apple TV



## MacEye (23 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Possesseur d'un Apple TV dernière génération, j'ai remarqué dans les options que la diffusion des contenus se faisaient en HD. Est il donc nécessaire d'acheter les films en HD ? L'Apple TV ne compense t-elle pas la qualité d'image sur des films SD ? Personnellement, je ne vois pas la différence avec des films que j'avais acheté en SD...

Merci par avance pour vos réponses 

Stephane


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2014)

Si tu as un film SD, aucun problème? tu pourras le diffuser grâce a l'Apple TV. 

J'ai moi même des films en HD et en SD, et l'image est juste un peu plus flou en SD. Mais bon, cela dépend plus de ta TV que de l'Apple TV.

Moi, cela ne me gêne pas et je trouve les version SD souvent suffisantes.


----------



## MacEye (23 Mars 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse,

Moi aussi j'ai les deux types de film SD/HD. Je ne vois pas de différence de qualité à vrai dire. D'où ma question. Un film acheté en SD n'est-il pas diffusé en HD via l'Apple TV ? J'ai un écran samsung UE40F6500. 

Je ne vois pas la différence d'où ma question ...

Bonne soirée à tous

Stéphane


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2014)

Non, c'est bien diffusé en SD, mais l'Apple TV possède la possibilité d'Antialiser les images, c'est a dire rendre flou les pixels agrandis en créant des pixel de couleur media autour de ceux existant. Du coup, il faut un vrais film en très haute qualité pour voir la différence.


----------

